# PictureBox zur Laufzeit dynamisch erstellen



## III (15. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine PictureBox zur Laufzeit dynamisch erstellen.
Hat jemand einen Ansatz oder ein Beispiel?

Es dankt
III


----------



## gitsch (19. März 2004)

*Hi!*

Zur Thematik "Steuerelemte zur Laufzeit dynamisch erstellen" guckst du bitte einfach mal hier.

Greetz, Gitsch  ;-)


----------

